# OSX Catalina officially declare compatibility list



## Ashermusic (Oct 31, 2019)

Let's keep track of what has been officially declared compatible by developers. No anecdotal evidence please.

Logic Pro X
Vienna Ensemble Pro
EastWest Play 6.1.5
Ableton Live


----------



## ism (Oct 31, 2019)

Wondering if live 9 ok ... I haven't upgraded, and don't have any particular need to ... except that I'm not sure it's even going to support Catalina


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 31, 2019)

ism said:


> Wondering if live 9 ok ... I haven't upgraded, and don't have any particular need to ... except that I'm not sure it's even going to support Catalina



They only say Live 10.


----------



## ism (Oct 31, 2019)

Worth clarifying - thanks


----------



## Ben (Oct 31, 2019)

@Ashermusic: All of our software is now Catalina compatible. Vienna Ensemble 6 + 7, Synchron Player, Synchron Piano Player, Vienna Instruments Pro 2, Vienna Suite 1.5, Vienna Suite Pro 2.0, Vienna Instruments & Vienna Ensemble 6, Vienna Imperial, MIR Pro, Download Manager.

Some products like VEP7 and the Synchron Player, as well as all our VST3 plugins got also some bug fixes and major performance improvements, so we recommend to update all our products on Mac and Windows.


----------



## EgM (Oct 31, 2019)

Ben said:


> @Ashermusic: All of our software is now Catalina compatible. Vienna Ensemble 6 + 7, Synchron Player, Synchron Piano Player, Vienna Instruments Pro 2, Vienna Suite 1.5, Vienna Suite Pro 2.0, Vienna Instruments & Vienna Ensemble 6, Vienna Imperial, MIR Pro, Download Manager.
> 
> Some products like VEP7 and the Synchron Player, as well as all our VST3 plugins got also some bug fixes and major performance improvements, so we recommend to update all our products on Mac and Windows.



Amazing work VSL! Especially nice that they've also made VEP6 Catalina-compatible, not all companies support previous versions for major OS updates.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 5, 2019)

There are 2 tools recommended for checking compatibility.

Applications Folder :
(You may want to scan this again using the app below. It'll turn up more info)

*GO64:*
_https://www.stclairsoft.com/Go64l_
The application below will let you scan directories.

*32BitCheck:*
_https://eclecticlight.co/32-bitcheck-archichect/_

*Below I've listed what both apps turned up:


Applications:


8DioDownloader*
_*AudioFinder
Ableton Live 9
Ableton Live 10 - *(Should be compatible in the next update.)
*NI Service Center
Memserver* - (*Kontakt*)
*IK Multimedia Authorization Manager
IK Multimedia Custom Shop
IK Multimedia T-RackS CS
iZotope Ozone 7
Spectrasonics SAGE Converter OSX
DSP-Quattro
DSP-Quattro X
AGWatermark
Translator 6 - *(No surprise here. Chicken Systems have a horrible compatibility/functionality record.)
*SamplerTools
Constructor
Instrument Manager
N.E.D..app* - (MacProVideo Player)
*Reference 4 Measure - *(I'm running an older version. Newer may be ok.)
*Uninstall Steinberg Download Assistant*_


*Plugins:


Audio Unit:


SGearAU2*
_*SSL Bus Compressor* - (v6 looks ok.)
*SSL ChannelStrip* - (v6 looks ok.)
*SSL DrumStrip* - (v6 looks ok.)
*SSL VocalStrip* - (v6 looks ok.)
*SSL X-Comp* - (v6 looks ok.)
*SSL X-Eq* - (v6 looks ok.)
*SSL X-Saturator* - (v6 looks ok.)
*SSL X-ValveComp* - (v6 looks ok.)_
*TAL-Chorus


VST3:*


_*SGear2*_


…….…….…….…….…….…….…….…….…….…….…….…….…….…….…….…….…….…….…….…….…….…….…….…….……


No idea how these below will or will not affect plugin usage, however it’s probably safe to assume that authorizing or uninstalling some plugins will fail:



*/Library/Application Support/: 



Native Instruments/Kontakt 5*_/kxm/KxMemServer0-15
*Native Instruments/Kontakt*/kxm/MemServerUI.app
*iZotope/BreakTweaker*/.internals/Uninstall BreakTweaker Plug-in.app
*iZotope/DDLY*/Uninstall DDLY Dynamic Delay.app
*iZotope/Insight*/.internals/Uninstall Insight Plug-in.app
*iZotope/Iris 2*/.internals/Uninstall Iris 2 Plug-in.app
*iZotope/Neutron 2*/.internals/Uninstall Neutron 2 Compressor.app
*iZotope/Neutron 2*/.internals/Uninstall Neutron 2 Equalizer.app
*iZotope/Neutron 2/*.internals/Uninstall Neutron 2 Exciter.app
*iZotope/Neutron 2/*.internals/Uninstall Neutron 2 Gate.app
*iZotope/Neutron 2/*.internals/Uninstall Neutron 2 Mix Tap.app
*iZotope/Neutron 2/*.internals/Uninstall Neutron 2 Mothership.app
*iZotope/Neutron 2/*.internals/Uninstall Neutron 2 Transient Shaper.app
*iZotope/Neutron 2/*.internals/Uninstall Neutron 2 Visual Mixer.app
*iZotope/Neutron 2/*.internals/Uninstall Tonal Balance Control.app
*iZotope/Neutron 3/*Uninstall Neutron 3 Visual Mixer.app
*iZotope/Neutron/*.internals/Uninstall Neutron Compressor.app
*iZotope/Neutron/*.internals/Uninstall Neutron Control.app
*iZotope/Neutron/*.internals/Uninstall Neutron Equalizer.app
*iZotope/Neutron/*.internals/Uninstall Neutron Exciter.app
*iZotope/Neutron/*.internals/Uninstall Neutron Mothership.app
*iZotope/Neutron/*.internals/Uninstall Neutron Transient Shaper.app
*iZotope/Neutrino*/Uninstall Neutrino.app/Contents
*iZotope/Neutron/*Uninstall Neutron Advanced.app
*iZotope/Ozone 5/*AuthAssistants/Dynamics/AuthAssistant.app
*iZotope/Ozone 5/*AuthAssistants/Dynamics/AuthAssistant.app
*iZotope/Ozone 5/*AuthAssistants/Equalizer/AuthAssistant.app
*iZotope/Ozone 5/*AuthAssistants/Equalizer/AuthAssistant.app
*iZotope/Ozone 5/*AuthAssistants/Exciter/AuthAssistant.app
*iZotope/Ozone 5/*AuthAssistants/Exciter/AuthAssistant.app
*iZotope/Ozone 5/*AuthAssistants/Imager/AuthAssistant.app
*iZotope/Ozone 5/*AuthAssistants/Imager/AuthAssistant.app
*iZotope/Ozone 5/*AuthAssistants/Main/AuthAssistant.app
*iZotope/Ozone 5/*AuthAssistants/Main/AuthAssistant.app
*iZotope/Ozone 5/*AuthAssistants/Maximizer/AuthAssistant.app
*iZotope/Ozone 5/*AuthAssistants/Maximizer/AuthAssistant.app
*iZotope/Ozone 5/*AuthAssistants/Reverb/AuthAssistant.app
*iZotope/Ozone 5/*AuthAssistants/Reverb/AuthAssistant.app
*iZotope/Ozone 8/*.internals/Uninstall Ozone 8 Dynamic EQ Plug-in.app
*iZotope/Ozone 8/*.internals/Uninstall Ozone 8 Dynamics Plug-in.app
*iZotope/Ozone 8/*.internals/Uninstall Ozone 8 Equalizer Plug-in.app
*iZotope/Ozone 8/*.internals/Uninstall Ozone 8 Exciter Plug-in.app
*iZotope/Ozone 8/*.internals/Uninstall Ozone 8 Imager Plug-in.app
*iZotope/Ozone 8/*.internals/Uninstall Ozone 8 Maximizer Plug-in.app
*iZotope/Ozone 8/*.internals/Uninstall Ozone 8 Plug-in.app
*iZotope/Ozone 8/*.internals/Uninstall Ozone 8 Spectral Shaper Plug-in.app
*iZotope/Ozone 8/*.internals/Uninstall Ozone 8 Vintage Compressor Plug-in.app
*iZotope/Ozone 8/*.internals/Uninstall Ozone 8 Vintage EQ Plug-in.app
*iZotope/Ozone 8/*.internals/Uninstall Ozone 8 Vintage Limiter Plug-in.app
*iZotope/Ozone 8/*.internals/Uninstall Ozone 8 Vintage Tape Plug-in.app
*iZotope/Ozone 8/*.internals/Uninstall Tonal Balance Control.app
*iZotope/Ozone 8/*.internals/Uninstall iZotope Ozone 8 App.app
*iZotope/Ozone 8/*Uninstall Ozone 8.app
*iZotope/Product Portal/*Uninstall Product Portal.app
*iZotope/Product Portal/*.internals/Uninstall iZotope Product Portal.app
*iZotope/RX 6 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 6 Ambience Match.app
*iZotope/RX 6 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 6 Connect.app
*iZotope/RX 6 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 6 De-click.app
*iZotope/RX 6 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 6 De-clip.app
*iZotope/RX 6 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 6 De-crackle.app
*iZotope/RX 6 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 6 De-ess.app
*iZotope/RX 6 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 6 De-hum.app
*iZotope/RX 6 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 6 De-plosive.app
*iZotope/RX 6 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 6 De-reverb.app
*iZotope/RX 6 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 6 Monitor.app
*iZotope/RX 6 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 6 Mouth De-click.app
*iZotope/RX 6 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 6 Spectral De-noise.app
*iZotope/RX 6 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 6 Voice De-noise.app
*iZotope/RX 6 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall iZotope RX 6 Audio Editor.app
*iZotope/RX 6 Audio Editor/*Uninstall RX 6.app
*iZotope/RX 7 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 7 Ambience Match.app
*iZotope/RX 7 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 7 Connect.app
*iZotope/RX 7 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 7 De-click.app
*iZotope/RX 7 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 7 De-clip.app
*iZotope/RX 7 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 7 De-crackle.app
*iZotope/RX 7 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 7 De-ess.app
*iZotope/RX 7 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 7 De-hum.app
*iZotope/RX 7 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 7 De-plosive.app
*iZotope/RX 7 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 7 De-reverb.app
*iZotope/RX 7 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 7 De-rustle.app
*iZotope/RX 7 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 7 Dialogue Isolate.app
*iZotope/RX 7 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 7 Monitor.app
*iZotope/RX 7 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 7 Mouth De-click.app
*iZotope/RX 7 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 7 Music Rebalance.app
*iZotope/RX 7 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 7 Spectral De-noise.app
*iZotope/RX 7 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall RX 7 Voice De-noise.app
*iZotope/RX 7 Audio Editor/*.internals/Uninstall iZotope RX 7 Audio Editor.app
*iZotope/Stutter Edit/*AuthAssistant.app
*iZotope/Tonal Balance Control/*.internals/Uninstall Tonal Balance Control.app
*iZotope/Tonal Balance Control/*Uninstall Tonal Balance Control.app
*iZotope/Trash 2/.internals/*Uninstall Trash 2 Plug-in.app
*iZotope/Vinyl/*Uninstall Vinyl.app
*iZotope/VocalSynth 2/*.internals/Uninstall VocalSynth 2.app
*iZotope/VocalSynth 2/*Uninstall VocalSynth 2.app
*iZotope/VocalSynth/*Uninstall VocalSynth.app


*username*_*/Library/Application Support/:


iZotope/VocalSynth/*_Uninstall VocalSynth.app_
*AGWatermark/*_libmp3lame.0.dylib
*AGWatermark/*sox
*kiloHearts/*installer.old/ (Seems like a deprecated file... Probably fine.)_



*/Users/Shared/:


/Users/Shared/Chicken Systems/*_REX Shared Library.bundle_


----------

